# Dust Deputy + Fein Turbo I and Festool Mini



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Great review *onhill'*.


> .... I really would have preferred to add a dedicated dust control system with duct work distributed throughout my shop however I am limited to a 20 amp 120 V service to my remotely located shop. Upgrading the service would require an investment that I am not prepared to make.
> - OnhillWW


I have run 50mm PVC piping to the corners of my workshop, which wasn't overly expensive, and using a remote controlled power point I can get some suction in each corner of my workshop… I may loose a tad suction, however, it beats dragging the dusty around the workshop… When I need that extra sucker, I then resort to negotiating the obstacles.

For serious dust extraction from heavy machinery I still use an appropriate dust collector with 100mm ducting.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks LittleBlackDuck. Since you seem to have success with that approach I may try to run a section to my bandsaw which is in a location that makes temporary connections a hassle. I will try to report back with my results after I make the change.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Thanks LittleBlackDuck. Since you seem to have success with that approach I may try to run a section to my bandsaw which is in a location that makes temporary connections a hassle. I will try to report back with my results after I make the change.
> 
> - OnhillWW


I don't use a "shop-vac" on my bigger machinery (like tablesaw, bandsaw, router, belt sander or jointer/thicknesser) where a lot of sawdust is created… they all feed a dust collector using 100mm PVC (and flexible hose)... Suggest you first try to see how much is picked up from your bandsaw using the normal hose before you go down the ducting path.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

You do know you could have ran 440 three phase to your shop for the price of those two vacuums, right?

SNORT

MORE seriously, it's nice to see a comparison of the Fein Tool vac and the Festool vac, and in a compact package. Both vacs have a dedicated following (I bought my first Fein product about fifteen years ago and became sold).

I love the idea of making vacuum-cyclone packages compact and useuable. That is, being able to be pulled out and used for any project with minimal effort.

I just did a post on my version, which places the DD on top, and love the fact the system eats dust and chips like they were going out of style.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

Kelly,
I have personally completely rewired 2 houses, I have 2 friends who are master electricians and a brother-in-law who was an electrician for the Long Island Railroad and all agree that due to topography and soil conditions it would be a project and going overhead is not an option. Believe it or not the only thing I feel I am missing being limited to 20A is a larger table saw, a dedicated dust collection system and a heater that could extend my season 4 weeks or so in the spring and fall. You learn to live with what you have, it is hard to miss something you've never had.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Welcome to that club - the wiring thing. I pointed out to my wife that we installed 47 lights in the course of my having pulled about a thousand feet of wire in our current home. That involved trashing an existing stove circuit, because I moved the stove ten feet (ain't no junction allowed there), swapping a lot of 15 amp wires for 20 amp and so on.

Then there is my last remodel for a client - a new panel, without which it would not have been possible to add two kitchen leap frogging above counter circuits (don't you hate running the toaster and tripping the fridge), the individual fridge and dishwasher circuits, the two light circuits etc, etc.

As to friends and electricians, I have three. They, each, said the same thing, I didn't need a 200 amp service for a little 1,800 square foot hobby shop.

Being an electrician, master or other, does not equate to being all knowing. Knowing what is needed in a given house or shop requires knowing the people for whom you are performing work. Too, it requires knowing something about the world you'll be dealing with (e.g., machine work, woodwork).

My very experienced friends neglected the fact I'd have other friends over, and that could mean running both the 3 hp dust collectors in my shop. Of course, they did not count on the draw of two major pieces of equipment, two 15 amp collectors, a couple significant runs of lights, . . . Nor did they know about the platting station in the background, the car being charged and so on.

My experience with "experts" is, they are, but they, also, can be victims of what they are taught. Elsewhere on this site we can find instances when the "expert" went with code, which ONLY called for 15 amp circuits, but which is just a code minimum, and which created a hell for the one who relied on that "expert."

In other words, only you know what they (the experts) need to know.

Twenty amps may be fine, to enjoy life. It seems probable you are not dealing with even an eight hundred square foot shop. You get to work and play. That works. I was there and many others here are and were too. You'll find the solutions you need to grow, if you want to.


----------

